#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU Aprovisiona automático no ANM2000

## kerlon

Olá,

Estou tentando entender porque acontece de colocar uma ONU fiberhome na minha rede GPON e a mesma aprovisiona tudo automático sem que eu faço nada. Como faço para deixar manualmente a configuração de aprovisionamento ?

----------


## Bruno

é configuração

----------


## Bruno

segue em anexo

----------


## kerlon

Boa noite,

Não entendi muito bem, tenho que ir em ONU authentication e fazer o que ?

Quando o anm2000 aprovisiona, faço procedimento de excluir e novamente a ONU sobe se auto provisionando.

Pensei que era na OLT o problema.

----------


## Jellison

Amigo, siga a imagem do BRUNO no seguinte caminho:
Ele usa o layout atual do ANM, se você usar o antigo, o caminho é o seguinte:

clique com o direito em HSWA (ou Sua placa de gerência) -> ONU Authentication -> PON authentication mode -> selecione Physic ID authentication.

LEMBRANDO QUE, CASO FAÇA ISSO, TODAS AS ONUs ATIVAS NA SUA REDE PELAS PONS QUE VOCÊ ALTERAR IRÃO PEDIR LIBERAÇÃO, OU SEJA, VAI PARAR A INTERNET DOS SEUS CLIENTES.

----------


## kerlon

Olá Jellison meu amigo,

Compreendi o caminho e como chegar, mas a pergunta é: Só preciso selecionar o opção Physic ID authentication, so isso ? e a próxima ONU que colocar na rede ela não vai mais provisionar automático ?

----------


## Jellison

Sim, correto!
Mas cuidado, porque seus clientes ativos vão perder a conexão se você alterar essa configuração.
As ONUs não vão estar na White list e você terá que fazer a liberação delas

----------


## kerlon

Certo meu amigo Jellison, 

Mas apenas os clientes ativos dessa placa em questão que vou fazer a alteração vão perder a conexão correto ?

ou todas as ONUs das outras placas também irão cair.

----------


## Jellison

Somente da PON que você alterar.
Por exemplo:

Você altera a configuração na PON1 na placa GC8B(13), somente as ONUs conectadas nessa placa e que estiverem na PON1 serão desconectados e precisarão ser liberados novamente.
Todos os demais que estão conectados nas outras placas e nas outras PONs continuarão funcionando normalmente.

----------


## kerlon

Certo Jellison, 

Vou fazer um teste e volto para postar o resultado.

Obrigado por equanto.

----------


## kerlon

Jellison,

Você sabe me dizer se consigo fazer isso direto no console da OLT, na linha de comando ?

----------

